# A "Must Have" for the boat and trailer



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

It has never been used.  Comes with two sizes of bow eyes, remote, hardware, and software.   250.00

Here's how it works...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xG-5Es58m04


----------

